# Tall guy considering going Seven...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I am 76" tall standing flat with no shoes...currently ride a 61cm Lemond and suffer neck / between shoulders while riding. I am by no means a 'serious' rider, but do enjoy getting out and doing organized rides between 27 - 50 miles. Unfortunately, my soreness kicks in at about 20 miles. I got off the phone with Seven and they said, just go all custom since there is no upcharge (which was a pleasant surprise). Any thoughts with Seven? 

Based on my riding style and looking at the price of the frames, I am considering the following (in no particular order):
1. Luma
2. Axium
3. ID8

Note, whatever frame I go with, it will probably have about a 61-62cm effective top tube and a + 22cm head tube to keep drop below about 1" (my saddle height from BB center to top of saddle is 86cm right now)....


I am about 205-210 lbs. Will go with a 5E fork. Any thoughts?

And in general, what do you gain/lose by going from an Aluminum/CF frame (Lemond Alp D Huez) to all Titianium frame or from Aluminum/CF to Titanium/CF?

Regardless of what frame, I am going to have to 'sin' and put my 105/Ultegra group and Race Wheels from the lemond on the new frame/fork until some funds arrive....

Thanks!!


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

Consider A DEAN Ti frame.

They do custom, all Ti & Ti/CF. I'm getting one from them.


----------



## pjkad (Feb 4, 2004)

*Go Seven Custom*

I'm 6'5" and had very similar discomfort. 5 years ago I went with a custom Axion Ti. 64cm effective seat tube, 61cm top tube with a little slope, and 28cm head tube. The head tube is key as it creates a much more upright position. This bike totally changed my enjoyment of the sport and has given my great satisfaction. Let Seven recommend your specs as they really know how to design for your needs. Ti is indestructible and was a dramatic change from Al. You will never regret an investment in a Seven.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks for the input!!*



pjkad said:


> I'm 6'5" and had very similar discomfort. 5 years ago I went with a custom Axion Ti. 64cm effective seat tube, 61cm top tube with a little slope, and 28cm head tube. The head tube is key as it creates a much more upright position. This bike totally changed my enjoyment of the sport and has given my great satisfaction. Let Seven recommend your specs as they really know how to design for your needs. Ti is indestructible and was a dramatic change from Al. You will never regret an investment in a Seven.


Wow, that is custom! You mind sending me or posting a couple pics!?!? Would love to see pictures!!


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

I have to repeat :

Call DEAN Ti Bikes. Hand made in Colorado.

They have Ti/CF frames too & will custom fit you just as well as Seven. 
And you will have more $ left in your account.


----------



## pjkad (Feb 4, 2004)

*Large Seven*

Old pic of my bike that I described above. Setup is different now but you get the idea of the geometry. Upright position = no neck pain.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks...that is a 'monster'. I am still doing research (including Dean)...may be asking some more questions...


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

Take a look at this: almost the same size as you need 21.5 HT 58.5cm actual ST, 60.9 TT 4 degree slope. Saddle height is at 84.5cm for comparasion. Hope that helps!!


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I have an Axiom that is a 64cm effective ST and ~30cm HT and our saddle heights are similar (mine is 83cm). Very happy with the frame, and rode the whole 260km of Paris-Roubaix and walked straight the next day with no neck, hand or butt pain. Fantastic frame. I find the fork very flexy, especially when braking, and am looking to upgrade to the Alpha Q Z Pro fork as shown on Lennard Zinn's website. If you haven't bought yet, I would suggest looking into this as the steerer tube is thicker and also has a longer "plug". The other option is Storck. I'm 6'4" and 180lbs, so if it flexes on me, it will on you.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks....perfect timing!! I was literally going to send my lbs a note asking for a price quote...but your dimensions are leaning me more and more to a 64cm Madone. I hear they are VERY stiff and the performance fit has a 25cm head tube + 1cm cap + 4cm spacer which equates to a 30cm head tube. Just curious, what is your effective top tube? Madone has a 61cm effective top tube. Looking at your pics and your saddle height, it appears you have a shorter inseam than me (38" with a 86cm BB to top of saddle)


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

My ETT is 59cm and I have a 120 stem with a Thomson center mount post, so I have a relatively short torso compared to leg length. I also have about 1in of spacers and then the stem, so a 300mm steerer tube is out of the question. If Trek has that taken care of and has a 1.5in steerer, that could be pretty tight.


----------



## dahowe (Aug 12, 2007)

MCF said:


> Thanks....perfect timing!! I was literally going to send my lbs a note asking for a price quote...but your dimensions are leaning me more and more to a 64cm Madone. I hear they are VERY stiff and the performance fit has a 25cm head tube + 1cm cap + 4cm spacer which equates to a 30cm head tube. Just curious, what is your effective top tube? Madone has a 61cm effective top tube. Looking at your pics and your saddle height, it appears you have a shorter inseam than me (38" with a 86cm BB to top of saddle)


Three thoughts:

1) There is no right or wrong choice.
2) Custom is custom, the rest are not. One will come close the other will really fit, be built (stiffness, flex etc) for you, and likely could be the last bike you own.
3) A madone will feel very very different than a Ti Seven. Only you know which you will prefer. I can't imagine making this call without a ride. I suggest a ride on both, regardless of their size because for ride characteristics it won't matter. You will understand these differences in the first block.

gl


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

HAL9000 said:


> I have to repeat :
> 
> Call DEAN Ti Bikes. Hand made in Colorado.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like they do custom tubesets. (?)

In other words - a 6'4 rider weighing 200lbs will get the same tubeset as a 6'4 rider weighing 250lbs.

I think this is where Seven separates themselves from other custom manufacturers.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

the steerer tube on 64cm Madone is 33cm. I have a 89cm seatr height and find it pretty comfortable........best bike yet. I'm 6'6"


----------



## cthomas5200 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Another Vote for Seven*

I am 77" tall and ride a custom Seven. I am longer in the legs than in the torso, so getting professionally fitted was a must. I had a shop that did the Serotta Fit kit lay everything out and it has been fantastic. 

I am also at 240lbs (and coming down) and the 5E fork is terrific. You would not have any issues there.


----------



## Padre (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm 6'6 and I ride this:


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

*Another Tall Guy's Seven*

Here is my Axiom SL. I'm 6'5" 210lbs with relatively short legs. Don't remember exact measurements of the frame, but can find out if anyone wants to know.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

both look nice....curious on TT length and very interested in steerer tube length ?

nice rigs boyz


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's the specs on my bike...
Top Tube: 60.8
Seat Tube: 59
Head Tube: 21.2
Head Tube Angle: 73.5
Seat Tube Angle: 72.5


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*seven measurements*



bbaisden said:


> Here's the specs on my bike...
> Top Tube: 60.8
> Seat Tube: 59
> Head Tube: 21.2
> ...


Did you people get sized by Seven (over the phone?) or did you give your current frame dimensions?


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i'm curious about saddle setback on these big rigs


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Seven will usually work through a dealer to handle the measurements and fit tuning. Seven will take the measurements and give their recommendations and the dealer will test those against the numbers. Seven also handles the feel and ride quality.


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

Couldn't tell you about the saddle setback. After my fitting at the LBS and completing the questionnaire for Seven, during the interview process about desired ride, etc. they asked what stem I wanted to use and what seat post. I ended up deciding on their aluminum stem and Ti seatpost. They delivered the appropriate stem and assume they built the bike assuming I was using their seatpost (which is a work of art by the way). I installed my saddle dead in the middle and it is perfect.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

ok, thanks anyway.....if you come across the setback distance or have the time to measure it that would be great.....love the bike and it looks like a nice fit. My fav wheels on there also !


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

I would call Seven and ask about the set back (may be on their website, actually. I know you can order it from their website). I will warn you, the Ti seat post is $$$$. I fell in love with how it works and the looks and decided that if it was my dream bike, why not. Don't want to die rich, right?

Wheels are crazy good. Much better than the Mavic ES's I've had forever!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks...i'm not asking about the seatpost set back.....i'm more interested to hear your actual seat set back measurement... eg, The distance from center of BB to tip of saddle (drop string from seat nose with bike on level ground) measure how far behind the bb you saddle is. this is a critical measurment for comfort and power - just curious what you and seven came up with for us tall dude. 
I have had nothing but trouble with my 64cm Trek Madone (on frame #7) and want to have a custom bike made that i can ride/race without worry.


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

Gotcha - I'll try to check the is weekend.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

awesome....thanks.
i have had bad luck with shops and fit "experts" and its nice to compare with other big dudes !


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

I can understand about bad fits and shops. I was on a Litespeed that was "perfect for me". Realized he was trying to meet his quota or something. my LBS that fit me for my seven was very close. Guy was a certified Serotta fit specialist. However, Seven asked a lot of questions, and said, do you mind if we do this... or this... They know how to take what you want and translate that into a bike. I have heard from more than one source that they truely are specialists.


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

If you have not already, take a look at the order process on the Seven website. Under the "How to Order" link. As you can see they look at a lot of measurements from you and your current bike. Then they will listen to what you do/don't like about your current bike combined with your riding habits, desires, etc. They will then make suggestions, etc. Prior to your bike being built, you will get a drawing of the bike dimensions, etc. so you will see what they have come up with. It is not a "lets take some measurements, give me $3K and here's your bike" process. The only thing I can compare it to is building a custom house or having a custom suit made for you. I can promise you that if are looking for something, they will deliver exactly what you are looking for. (BTW, I am not a paid reprentative of Seven - ha!)


----------



## bbaisden (Mar 8, 2011)

well, I measured, but apparently did not follow directions! From the center of the saddle (straight up the seat post) it is about 9.4 inches.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

oh well.....i was hoping you might drop a string from leading edge (front) of the seat down and measure across to center of BB ? This is the more common or standard wahy to measure seat set-back. 

thanks 

cheers, Brian


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Dean*



HAL9000 said:


> I have to repeat :
> 
> Call DEAN Ti Bikes. Hand made in Colorado.
> 
> ...


I was looking seriously at the Deans but then I read so many horrible reviews about there customer service that I decided to go with Moots instead. If I am paying big money for custom or handmade Ti frames I expect incredible customer service and I expect you to have the frame within the time frame you give me.

I saw so many poor customer service reviews I decided it was not a risk a wanted to take.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It took 4 weeks from signing off on my Seven to receiving my frame... in Taiwan.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

it will take 10 weeks for me and i am in Singapore


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Why so long?


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

it's the way I was born

but seriously, that is the current lead time for customer with custom paint


----------

